# Schwinn Streamliner



## Euphman06 (Apr 10, 2013)

Picking this up soon, thought the Schwinn fans would appreciate it.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 11, 2013)

I am a fan and I do approve! BF Goodrich badged? Nice ride!


----------



## 46powerwagon (Apr 11, 2013)

Nice bike.Looks early postwar(dog leg crank,drop center rims). Should clean up great.

Gary


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 11, 2013)

*Nice!*

Good Score Jim!...........Wayne


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 11, 2013)

46powerwagon said:


> Nice bike.Looks early postwar(dog leg crank,drop center rims). Should clean up great.
> 
> Gary



I to believe this to be early postwar.. In another post someone said it was a 1950, 
But with the drop centers and dog leg im a little suspicious.. Does the serial start with J or K?.. Pencil tip kickstand?


----------



## cl222 (Apr 11, 2013)

schwinndoggy said:


> I am a fan and I do approve! BF Goodrich badged? Nice ride!




Looks to have a BF Goodrich chain guard. More Pics!


----------



## kos22us (Apr 11, 2013)

cl222 said:


> Looks to have a BF Goodrich chain guard. More Pics!




yes this is a bf goodrich model it has both the bf good. guard decal and headbadge, the streamliner actually started out as a bf good. exclusive model early postwar, schwinn didnt add it to their lineup until 53' which all they did was add a model name to the b6, you can always tell them apart because the bf goodrich models say streamliner on the tank itself as opposed to just the chainguard which the schwinn badged models do from the early 50's, very cool


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 12, 2013)

*The Schwinn B6 are my favorite riders................*

Great Streamliner Clean her & grease her up & take her out for a spin 

-- here is a picture I have of the prewar version -- Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 12, 2013)

Serial number starts with a G. Pretty sure thats 1950


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Apr 12, 2013)

Four stars in my book!  Nice bike.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 12, 2013)

Best part is that I picked it up for $160 which included new tires and tubes as well


----------

